# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  AWMN-1066 BB TEST

## FIREBALL

Απο σήμερα εκπέμπει Stella 24db και linksys προς Νίκαια περίπου. Η κεραία κοιτάει δεξιά απο το κέντρο άρσης βαρών προς έναν λόφο ή κάτι τέτοιο που έχει και μια κεραία πάνω. Το ssid είναι awmn1066-test.

Edit:

To link παίζει στο κανάλι 7. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πείτε μου να το αλλάξω. Σε scan που έκανα προς το μέρος που κοιτάει η κεραία...:

SSID: "viofilters"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -86 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 11
BSSID: 00:C0:49 :: 9:03:51 Capability: ESS WEP PBCC
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) 22 ]


SSID: "awmn1552-4371"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -73 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 13
BSSID: 00:0B:6B:34:2F:32 Capability: ESS ShortPre
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]


SSID: "LABROS"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -58 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 4
BSSID: 00:0F:3D:09:C7:A6 Capability: ESS WEP PBCC
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) 22 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54 ]


SSID: "awmn4371-3210"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -85 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 4
BSSID: 00:09:5B:41:12:4E Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]


SSID: "awmn1066-1653"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -77 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 1
BSSID: 00:40:96:35:18:F2 Capability: ESS ShortPre
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]


SSID: "AWMN-1552AP"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 4
BSSID: 00:09:5B:91:AC:F0 Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 11(b) ]

----------


## craven

Τελικά αυτό το Link που θα γινόταν με shadowcaster ή petzi τι απέγινε?  :: 
(Φυσικά όπως πιάνω το Link σου με jstiva πιάνω και αυτό)

----------


## FIREBALL

Απο εκεί έκανα ενα scan για να πιάσω τον petzi αλλα τίποτα. Τον shadowcaster τον έπιανα πολύ οριακά. Τώρα αυτό που θα ήθελα να γίνει είναι να βγούμε προς Νίκαια μεριά και απο εκεί κάποιος άλλος Κορυδαλό. Ξαφνικά σήμερα σταμάτησαν να δουλεύουν τα έφερα στο σπίτι και όλα είναι οκ όμως. Θα τρελαθώ τελείως! Αργότερα θα το ξαναβάλω πάνω.

----------


## mojiro

το if απο την xrisoula#4371 εχει γυρισει και κοιταει προς αθηνα-ζωγραφου.
ωστοσο στηθηκε o κομβος του jz#3530 που ψαχνει για bblinks.

θεωριτικα βλεπει και εσενα ηλια αλλα και τον craven. ποτε θα τα ξανστησεις
να σκαναρουμε ?

edit:
το node 3460 δεν θα το βρειτε. εκπεμπει πολυ χαμηλα, και ειναι κρυμενο
απο πολυκατοικιες για να μην ενοχλει.

τα node που θα ψαξετε ειναι
3530 για jz
4371 για xrisoula

----------


## FIREBALL

Σε καμιά ώρα θα το ξαναβάλω πάνω. Τώρα βλέπω πως έχει πέσει πολύ το σήμα με το bb προς jstiva. Μάλλον αρχίζει και χαλάει το pigtail.

----------


## FIREBALL

Ταράτσα-post....

Το link είναι και πάλι σε λειτουργία!

----------


## ShadowCaster

*SSID: "awmn4371-3210"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -85 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 4
BSSID: 00:09:5B:41:12:4E Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]*

Μηχάλη έπιασε το κενό bb της χρυσούλας το οποίο κοιτάει και εντέλως αντίθετα. Επίσης fireball έπιασες και εμένα με την χρυσούλα με -73, awmn1552-4371 το οποίο παίζει και με πολύ μικρή ισχύ δεν μου φαίνεται οριακό εμένα το -73 μια χαρά είναι χωρίς κεντράρισμα αν και κοιτάει περίπου προς τα εσένα.

Επίσης σε μια συζήτηση που είχα με τον petzi νωρήτερα είπε ότι τον ενδιαφέρει το κενό interface του awmn4371-3210 να το γυρίσει προς τα εσένα.

Πάντως εάν ο jz δεν ενδιαφέρεται άμμεσα να κάνει 2 bb δεν αξίζει να συνδεθεί με τον fireball καλύτερα το link να γίνει απευθείας από την χρυσούλα που θα έχει και νόημα να γεφυρώσει πειραιά - κορυδαλλό.

----------


## FIREBALL

Και αυτά τα αποτελέσματα είναι με wrt που δεν έχει και την καλήτερη ευαισθησία. Αναισθησία έχει!!!! Μόλις γυρίσει ο petzi το link προς τα εδώ θα κάνω ένα scan με την cisco να δούμε τι καλήτερο μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## FIREBALL

Χθες το link δεν δούλευε γιατί λόγο αέρα κατά την διάρκεια της βροχής κάτι είχε φύγει απο σήμερα το πρωί όλα είναι οκ!

----------


## mojiro

λογικα τεταρτη-πεμπτη θα παω απο τον jz για να σκαναρουμε

----------


## FIREBALL

Οκ! Αν είναι νωρίς και είμαι σπίτι μπορώ να πάω και εγώ πάνω στην ταράτσα για να γυρίζω την κεραία ώστε να μπορέσουμε να κεντράρουμε.

----------


## FIREBALL

Σε scan που έκανα σήμερα έπιασα το ssid awmn-gRoov AP. Αυτό σημένει πως οι κεραία μου πρέπει να κοίταζε εντελώς λάθος. Μέσα στην επόμενη βδομάδα θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω pc επάνω. Σε λίγο θα γυρίσω την κεραία μου πιό αριστερά και ελπίζω να βλέπει προς κορυδαλό.

----------


## FIREBALL

Γύρισα την κεραία και λογικά τώρα κοιτάει προς Κορυδαλο.



SSID: "awmn1552-4371"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -87 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 13
BSSID: 00:09:5B:74:AE:B3 Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]


SSID: "master"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -73 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 1
BSSID: 00:11 :: 8:83:47:5D Capability: ESS ShortSlot
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) 22 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54 ]


SSID: "awmn1066-1653"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -60 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 1
BSSID: 00:40:96:35:18:F2 Capability: ESS ShortPre
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]


SSID: "LABROS"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -59 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 4
BSSID: 00:0F:3D:09:C7:A6 Capability: ESS WEP PBCC
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) 22 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54 ]


SSID: "AWMN-1552AP"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -76 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 4
BSSID: 00:09:5B:91:AC:F0 Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 11(b) ]


(none):[~]#

Δεν κατάφερα να πιάσω τον jz αλλά χωρίς καθόλου κεντράρισμα πιάνω το AP του shadowcaster (1552AP).

----------


## FIREBALL

Σε άλλο ένα scan που έκανα με το wrt και το πρόγραμμα του Gormir έπιασα το Τει Πειραιά 3210, Awmn_633, Awmn_3956 και το πολύ περίεργο έπιασα ένα ssid awmn1066_test αλλά δεν είναι δικό μου γιατί το linksys είναι σε client mode και εγώ έπαιζα στο κανάλι 7 και όχι στο 6 που είναι αυτό!!!!

----------


## vmanolis

Έχω μια omni σε ΑΡ mode με SSID awmn-3132-vmanolis για scan-άρισμα από τις γύρω περιοχές.  ::  
Χτές όμως για πλάκα το γύρισα λίγο από ΑΡ σε ΑΡ client και σε έπιασα με την omni !!!  ::  
Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να εξετάσουμε το ενδεχόμενο bb-link προς τα εκεί μεριά, μια που ένα πέρασμα από Νίκαια-Κορυδαλλό προς Πειραιά δείχνει ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο ;  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Από εχθές είμαι on-line με Fireball (ενημερωτικά) με ταρατσοPC, όπου εκτός των άλλων έχει και μια omni σε AP εκπέμποντας στο κανάλι 2 με SSID awmn-3132-vmanolis για scan.

----------


## aangelis

> Από εχθές είμαι on-line με Fireball (ενημερωτικά) με ταρατσοPC, όπου εκτός των άλλων έχει και μια omni σε AP εκπέμποντας στο κανάλι 1 με SSID awmn-vmanolis-test για scan.


Μανόλη πρεπει να φτιάξεις ένα τόπικ στο 'Τι στήνεται τώρα' με πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο σου και να ζητήσεις να το μεταφέρουν στους ενεργούς κόμβους.

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανόλη πρεπει να φτιάξεις ένα τόπικ στο 'Τι στήνεται τώρα' με πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο σου και να ζητήσεις να το μεταφέρουν στους ενεργούς κόμβους.


Αυτό έγινε. Τώρα προσπαθώ αφενός να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω με *Shadowcaster* και *SV1GFU*, αφετέρου να δώσουμε μια "χείρα βοηθείας" στον *Fireball* ώστε να μετατρέψει το Linksys της ταράτσας σε σωστό κόμβο, ώστε να έχουμε επίσης σωστό link.  ::  
Αναμένονται εξελίξεις-βελτιώσεις-αναβαθμίσεις.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Το link με *Fireball* κρατιέται... με νύχια και με δόντια.  ::  
Εκεί που κατεβάζω από το DC με 300kbps, εκεί που όχι μόνο το DC πέφτει κάτω από τα 50kbps, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω καν ιστοσελίδες...  ::  
Ηλία, εκείνο το PC που έλεγες στις 22 του Ιούλη στην ενότητα αυτή να ανέβαζες ταράτσα, τι γίνεται; Θα γίνει κάτι;
Το link μας έχει αρκετά σκαμπανεβάσματα...  ::  Ότι είναι πες μου, να βάλω και εγώ κανά χεράκι.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε, από την δημοσίευση την "Παρ Δεκ 16, 2005 7:06 pm" του forum (http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14975&start=45), ο κόμβος awmn-1066test μάλλον... μας τελείωσε.  ::   ::  
Πάντως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι αρέσει σε κάποιον από εμάς να βλέπουμε κόμβους οι οποίοι αντί να αναβαθμίζονται το "γυρίζουν" σε απλοί clients.  ::   ::   ::  Ευτυχώς πάντως που είναι περισσότεροι οι clients που αναβαθμίζονται σε κόμβους ή κόμβοι που κάνουν νέα b-b links.  ::   ::  
Είναι σαν ΑΜΔΑ να κάνουμε 10 βήματα εμπρός και ένα πίσω.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Ας το κλειδώσει κάποιος για να χαθεί στην λήθη του χρόνου.

Άμα ο Ηλίας αποφασίσει να ξαναγίνει BB, το εύκολο κομάτι είναι να ανοίξει νέο τόπικ (και ποιό εύκολο από το να βρει το παλιό  ::  )

----------


## FIREBALL

Δυστυχός έχω πρόβλημα να βάλω pc στην ταράτσα όπως είχα πεί. Σήμερα μου έκαναν φασαρία και για την κεραία....  ::  Μπορεί να έγινα πάλι client αλλά σήμερα έγιναν κάποια βήματα για να στηθεί κόμβος στον scorpion. To pc θα είναι ενα amd 1600+ που είχα για μένα και έχει φτιαχτεί κουτί που χωράει 2 pc. Ότι άλλο χρειαστεί ο scorpion θα τον βοηθήσω. Έχει πολύ πιο εύκολη πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα και έχει και καλήτερη θέα.

----------


## vmanolis

> ... σήμερα έγιναν κάποια βήματα για να στηθεί κόμβος στον *scorpion*. 
> ... Ότι άλλο χρειαστεί ο scorpion θα τον βοηθήσω. Έχει πολύ πιο εύκολη πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα και έχει και καλήτερη θέα.


Εμπρός λοιπόν για τον *scorpion*.  ::   ::  
Αλήθεια, έχει βάλει κάποια omni ή έστω stella που να κοιτάει προς Νίκαια-Κορυδαλλό; Άντε για να scan-άρουμε.  ::   ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Όχι δεν έχει βάλει κάτι. Απο την νέα χρονιά και πριν τελειώσουν οι γιορτές όλα θα είναι έτοιμα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Όχι δεν έχει βάλει κάτι. Απο την νέα χρονιά και πριν τελειώσουν οι γιορτές όλα θα είναι έτοιμα


ΟΚ. Θα έχουμε το νου μας για να scan-άρουμε μόλις μας δώσετε το... σινιάλο.  ::   ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Τελικά βρήκα λύση για τα λινκ μου! Θα βάλω ένα wrap πάνω με 2 cm9. Ξέρω το wrap δεν σηκώνει το trafic και απο τις 2 full. Θα πουλήσω ότι έχω θα πάρω το εξοπλισμό και μετά θα γίνουν τα λινκ σωστά για να μην καθηστερώ κανέναν ή υπολειτουργούν τα λινκ. Μετά θα βάλω άλλο ένα wrap για να παίζουν όλα όπως πρέπει. Τι λέτε;

----------


## aangelis

> Τελικά βρήκα λύση για τα λινκ μου! Θα βάλω ένα wrap πάνω με 2 cm9. Ξέρω το wrap δεν σηκώνει το trafic και απο τις 2 full. Θα πουλήσω ότι έχω θα πάρω το εξοπλισμό και μετά θα γίνουν τα λινκ σωστά για να μην καθηστερώ κανέναν ή υπολειτουργούν τα λινκ. Μετά θα βάλω άλλο ένα wrap για να παίζουν όλα όπως πρέπει. Τι λέτε;


Εαν έχεις πρόβλημα με την πολυκατοικία και δεν μπορείς να βάλεις
pc τότε το wrap ειναι μια χαρά.

----------


## FIREBALL

Καλο είναι ναι. Και μικρό και παίζει και με poe, βασικό αυτό!

----------


## vmanolis

> Τελικά βρήκα λύση για τα λινκ μου! Θα βάλω ένα wrap πάνω με 2 cm9. Ξέρω το wrap δεν σηκώνει το trafic και απο τις 2 full. Θα πουλήσω ότι έχω θα πάρω το εξοπλισμό και μετά θα γίνουν τα λινκ σωστά για να μην καθηστερώ κανέναν ή υπολειτουργούν τα λινκ. Μετά θα βάλω άλλο ένα wrap για να παίζουν όλα όπως πρέπει. Τι λέτε;


Ερώτηση : 2 - 3 wrap με κάρτες που οδηγούν αντίστοιχα interfaces, πως κάνουν δρομολόγηση στα PC του σπιτιού αλλά και το ένα στο άλλο ;
Βάζουμε απλά όλα αυτά σε switch και τέρμα ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από FIREBALL
> 
> Τελικά βρήκα λύση για τα λινκ μου! Θα βάλω ένα wrap πάνω με 2 cm9. Ξέρω το wrap δεν σηκώνει το trafic και απο τις 2 full. Θα πουλήσω ότι έχω θα πάρω το εξοπλισμό και μετά θα γίνουν τα λινκ σωστά για να μην καθηστερώ κανέναν ή υπολειτουργούν τα λινκ. Μετά θα βάλω άλλο ένα wrap για να παίζουν όλα όπως πρέπει. Τι λέτε;
> 
> 
> Ερώτηση : 2 - 3 wrap με κάρτες που οδηγούν αντίστοιχα interfaces, πως κάνουν δρομολόγηση στα PC του σπιτιού αλλά και το ένα στο άλλο ;
> Βάζουμε απλά όλα αυτά σε switch και τέρμα ;


Γινεται και με τα wrap μονο πάνω σε switch, γίνεται και με κεντρικό pc router.

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από FIREBALL
> 
> ...


Απλά σκέφτομαι, πώς το interface θα κάνει δρομολόγηση στα άλλα αν κάτι ή κάποιος δεν το "πει" με κάποια ρύθμιση ;  ::  
Όταν έχεις ένα routerPC για παράδειγμα, θα πρέπει να "πεις" στα κάτω PC από το σπίτι να δρομολογούντε προς τα έξω μέσω αυτού. Το θέτεις δηλαδή σαν πύλη, όσα interfaces και αν έχει.  ::  
Αν έχεις ένα b-b link με wrap, απλά θέτεις αυτό σαν πύλη και έτσι όλα τα άλλα βγαίνουν από εκεί. Όταν έχεις με wrap ας πούμε δύο-τρία b-b links ποιo θα δηλώσεις σαν πύλη; Όλα τα wrap;  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Απλή αναμετάδοση του διπλανού topic αυτής της ενότητας (Πειραιάς) για... ενημέρωση:




> ... Όπως βλέπεις *ΚΑΙ* εσύ (*STEL10S*), όλη η περιοχή είναι σε πλήρη... αναβρασμό αυτήν την περίοδο.  
> Ελπίζω και εύχομαι, κάποιοι μεγάλοι (προφανώς όχι σε ηλικία) του ΑΜΔΑ που κατέχουν κύριους κόμβους στην περιοχή μας, να βάλουν ένα χεράκι στην όλη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου, γιατί αλλιώς *θα μας παραγκωνήσουν οι γύρω* και θα περνάνε από δίπλα μας τα καλά b-b, την ώρα που εμείς θα είμαστε σε *συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων* για την δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης ή δημιουργίας b-b links σε "*A*" στην περιοχή μας.   
> Γίνονται ομηρικές... προσπάθειες για αναβάθμιση κάποιων b-b links από "*B*" σε "*A*" αλλά και δημιουργία νέων b-b απ' ευθείας σε "*A*", μια που *οι γύρω περιοχές από εμάς προσπαθούν να έχουν αποκλειστικά σε "A" τα b-b link τους*.   
> Aν δεν "κοιτάμε μπροστά" όπως οι πλειοψηφία του ασύρματου δικτύου, μας βλέπω να γίνουμε η δακτυλοδεικτούμενη περιοχή στον χάρτη του ΑΜΔΑ (και δυστυχώς όχι με το ένα δάχτυλο).

----------


## FIREBALL

Απο ρυθμίσεις δεν ξέρω για να σου πω πως ακριβώς θα δουλέψει. Μέχρι τότε βλέπουμε. Κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει σίγουρα!

----------


## mojiro

βαζεις ολα τα pc & ολα τα router & ολους τους servers στο ιδιο switch,
μεταξυ των routers βαζεις καποιες ψιλο-ρυθμισουλες για να μιλανε μεταξυ
τους, σε ολα τα αλλα διαλεγεις την ethernet-ip καποιου router και εισαι οκ.

----------


## papashark

Αντί για wrap, δώστε κάτι παραπάνω, και βάλτε routerboard, είναι αρκετά ποιό γρήγορο.

----------


## vmanolis

> βαζεις ολα τα pc & ολα τα router & ολους τους servers στο ιδιο switch,
> μεταξυ των routers βαζεις καποιες ψιλο-ρυθμισουλες για να μιλανε μεταξυ
> τους, σε ολα τα αλλα διαλεγεις την ethernet-ip καποιου router και εισαι οκ.


Ουγκ  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ντεν καταλαβαίνει...  ::  
Τι σημαίνει "...σε ολα τα αλλα διαλεγεις την ethernet-ip καποιου router και εισαι οκ";  ::   ::  
Ποια ΙΡ βάζεις σε ποιο router, αφού όλα πρέπει να δρομολογούντε σε κάθε περίπτωση στο router με την συντομότερη διαδρομή.  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Να κάνουμε ένα split με θέμα "Setup πολλών wrap";

----------


## mojiro

δεν υπαρχει λογος, στην Ενoτητα Δρομολογηση εχω ηδη ετοιμο ενα
παραδειγμα για πολλους router, ειτε προκειται για wrap ειτε για pc
ειτε linux...

----------


## vmanolis

Δεν θα είναι άσχημο να μαθαίνουμε οι έχοντες π.χ. Mikrotik τα υπέρ και κατά άλλων λύσεων όπως wrap και routerboard.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> βαζεις ολα τα pc & ολα τα router & ολους τους servers στο ιδιο switch,
> μεταξυ των routers βαζεις καποιες ψιλο-ρυθμισουλες για να μιλανε μεταξυ
> τους, σε ολα τα αλλα διαλεγεις την ethernet-ip καποιου router και εισαι οκ.
> 
> 
> Ουγκ     
> Ντεν καταλαβαίνει...  
> ...


Έλα είναι πολύ εύκολο.

Σε όλα τα μηχανήματα, βάζεις μια ethernet επάνω σε ένα switch και τα βάζεις όλα στο ίδιο subnet.

Πχ, εγώ έχω 3 routers 10.80.195.217/29, .218 και .219

Eνεργοποιείς και το BGP αλλά και το OSPF, και είσαι έτοιμος.....

Ο Αχιλλέας μου το είχε φτιάξει μέσα σε 3-4' στα 2 mikrotik και έναν debian router....

----------


## papashark

> Δεν θα είναι άσχημο να μαθαίνουμε οι έχοντες π.χ. Mikrotik τα υπέρ και κατά άλλων λύσεων όπως wrap και routerboard.


Είναι αρκετά απλό.

Τα wrap είναι ποιό φθηνά

Τα wrap πέρνουν 1 ή 2 miniPCI, ενώ τα routerboard παίρνουν 2 με επέκταση για άλλες 2 (με 20-30€) ή 4 (με ~100€).

Τα wrap είναι συμβατά με 386 (κοινώς πέρνουν τα ίδια πακέτα που πέρνει και το PC σου)

Τα routerboard έχουν ποιό γρήγορους επεξεργαστές.

Και στα 2 βάζεις και άλλες εκδώσεις Linux.

----------


## vmanolis

Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω ταρατσοPC με 3 CM9 σε αντίστοιχα interfaces (έως τώρα), πόσα θα κόστιζαν τρία αντίστοιχα wrap αντί του ταρατσοPC, για την ίδια δουλειά;  ::

----------


## mojiro

μανωλη λεμε οτι ενα wrap/routerboard μπορει να παρει και 1-6 cm9. δε
θα παρεις ενα για καθε καρτα/λινκ. με ενα routerboard κανεις μια χαρα
τη δουλεια σου. γιατι θες να βαλεις routerboard/wrap ? αφου εχεις
κανονικο pc επανω...?

http://www.linkshop.gr
http://www.aerial.net
http://www.pcengines.ch
http://www.routerboard.com
http://www.mikrotik.com

----------


## vmanolis

> μανωλη λεμε οτι ενα wrap/routerboard μπορει να παρει και 1-6 cm9. δε
> θα παρεις ενα για καθε καρτα/λινκ. με ενα routerboard κανεις μια χαρα
> τη δουλεια σου. γιατι θες να βαλεις routerboard/wrap ? αφου εχεις
> κανονικο pc επανω...?


Δεν μιλάω συγκεκριμένα για εμένα, ότι π.χ. θέλω να αλλάξω τα ταρατσοPC με routerboards ή wrap.
Ρωτάω αφενός για να μαθαίνω τι παίζει (μην μένουμε άσχετοι με κάποια θέματα απλά γιατί δεν είχαμε έως τώρα εμπλοκή) και αφετέρου γιατί ο αδερφός μου για παράδειγμα ενδιαφέρεται να γίνει κόμβος ανεβάζοντας κάποια στιγμή το PC που έχει τώρα στο σπίτι του (Ρ4/1,7) για ταρατσοPC, μια που θα το αλλάξει αντί να το αναβαθμίσει.

----------

